# long distance casting and fishing.



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

is there a major problem with the board? it is down for some reason.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

maybe it just went ahead and committed suicide to ease the pain.
charlie


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Charlie,

Now that's a Remedial Group reply.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

us short casters need a sense of humor just to show up and get our butts kicked.
charlie


----------

